# How to buy just an ONDA fork



## Ray Schneider (Nov 12, 2008)

Does anyone know how/where to purchase an ONDA fork for a Paris Carbon frame?


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

well.....buy a pinarello prince frame in a 55cm-ish size YOU take the fork and GIVE ME the frame and walah you have a nice new onda fork and me haha ive been given a brand new pinarello!

but seriously talk to your pinarello dealer they should sort you out


----------



## Ray Schneider (Nov 12, 2008)

*You Should Take Your Comedy Act on the Road*

That's a very clever approach - I hadn't thought of that. In the corporate world they call that thinking out of the box. There's a future for you in comedy. Anyway - the facts of my situation are that I'm going to purchase a new Paris in the Team color scheme from a dealer and it comes with a red ONDA fork. I really think black will look better. The dealer is trying to see if the distributor will swap forks but I'm not hopeful. My fallback is just to have the fork painted - I've already found a really good frame painter who can do it.


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend getting it re-painted. You need a really good primer to make the paint stick to the clear coat but primers are really meant to be applied to the bare surface of the material after it's been prep. In any case if you do get it painted, the fork will look probably look good in the next couple years but may start to flake after that.


----------



## Ray Schneider (Nov 12, 2008)

*Repainting an ONDA fork*

I'm checking in with the guy who I was thinking will do the paint job. I believe that he plans to strip off the existing clear coat and paint before reapplying paint and new clear coat. I'll let you know what he says.


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

meant to add that primers are applied to surfaces that been properly prepped. Prepping would include light sandpapering on metallic surfaces. I'm not sure what they do on composite mat'ls, but I wouldn't want the paint shop guy to grit the outer layers of the onda fork. 

I would suggest you call Gita directly and see what they have to say about buying just the fork. I much rather have the OE fork as it came from the manufacturer. Plus, I wouldn't be too sure how the paintshop would come up with the ONDA logo and graphics to add to the fork, unless you really don't care about that.


----------



## Ray Schneider (Nov 12, 2008)

Don't care about graphics. And the paint guy specializes in work on carbon. I'll ask more questions and see......maybe I'll just stay with the red fork.


----------

